# What would you cross a friesian with?



## Nakita (8 December 2010)

Just curious really because I own a friesian filly myself & would like to breed from her in the future. At first I was thinking along the lines of an andalusian, then saddlebred & now I'm thinking a Homozygous Tobiano Warmblood stallion.
Obviously I won't be breeding from her for a good few years yet, I just don't know what would make a nice cross with the friesian, I would be aiming to produce an all rounder.


----------



## Toast (9 December 2010)

Thoroughbred personally, i dont think id cross it with anything else!
x


----------



## UnaB (9 December 2010)

Depends what you want in terms of type.  Friesian crosses do seem to be a bit hit and miss so I wouldnt breed a cross to sell (a purebred is much more saleable), so you need to really think about what you for yourself if its to keep.

Im breeding my mare to a knabstrupper for a (hopefully) pretty coloured (shoot me down in flames!lol) nicely constructed lower level sports horse for myself.  My mare has good sound conformation all over, just a few niggly faults that i'd be hoping to improve on.  I've picked a stallion who excells in these areas, and more importantly, passes these good points onto his foals.  Temperment was a big priority for me as i'd be hoping not to lose too much of my mares perfect temperment, but maybe having a slightly "hotter" foal as my girl is a bit too laid back really.

I do love spotties so like the look of the appy x friesians (theres some stunning ones out there), I also like the QH x Friesian and the Arabo Friesians, but it takes a few generations to get a typy arabo.  Theres some lovely TB x friesians, but most of those look to be very much towards the TB and lose a lot of the friesian characteristics.  But of course thats a risk with any cross but from what i've seen, seems very common with the TB crosses.

Two on your list are very high on mine though - andalusian and Warmblood


----------



## Crazy Friesian (9 December 2010)

Oooo you bad bad bad people you!!! Wash your mouths out with carbolic!!!  LOL Do not let FHAGBI get wind...   

I'd prob go for Iberian of some kind, Luso, Andy etc. You would retain the looks and hopefully gain the qualities of those breeds in terms of trainability / agility for dressage / low level jumping etc.


----------



## Toast (9 December 2010)

ChristmasFriesian said:



			Oooo you bad bad bad people you!!! Wash your mouths out with carbolic!!!  LOL Do not let FHAGBI get wind...   

I'd prob go for Iberian of some kind, Luso, Andy etc. You would retain the looks and hopefully gain the qualities of those breeds in terms of trainability / agility for dressage / low level jumping etc.
		
Click to expand...

Yes it was on the tip of my tongue to say, 'nothing unless you want a slap on the wrist!' hahaha
x


----------



## Crazy Friesian (9 December 2010)

Failing that my lad is still entire..  But he's a dappy Friesian, wannabe puppy dog who is scared of the 14.3 Welsh x I have. Not very brave really...  

I saw a Friesian x in HnH recently. It was coloured. Really lovely looking. Kinda a coloured Friesian.  I could have been tempted...


----------



## UnaB (9 December 2010)

ChristmasFriesian said:



			Oooo you bad bad bad people you!!! Wash your mouths out with carbolic!!!  LOL Do not let FHAGBI get wind...   

I'd prob go for Iberian of some kind, Luso, Andy etc. You would retain the looks and hopefully gain the qualities of those breeds in terms of trainability / agility for dressage / low level jumping etc.
		
Click to expand...

Lol!  Its a bit less naughty if its a mare.  I believe the (approved) stallions lose all breeding priviledges and can have no future progeny registered if they're used on other breeds.  They do not like the stallions being crossed at all..lol


----------



## Crazy Friesian (9 December 2010)

UnaB said:



			Lol!  Its a bit less naughty if its a mare.  I believe the (approved) stallions lose all breeding priviledges and can have no future progeny registered if they're used on other breeds.  They do not like the stallions being crossed at all..lol
		
Click to expand...

Tjaaa they a bit funny like that...  Mind you I wouldn't cross mine, specially if there was food involved...  That boy lives for his belly.


----------



## Alexart (9 December 2010)

They do cross well with alot of breeds BUT it depends on the mare/stallion and their conformation, and the characteristics that particular animal throws, some friesians don't cross well with anything!  There are an awful lot of poorly thought out friesian crosses and it does make you wonder why they were done, and they don't fetch much money if done poorly!  However a top notch x will sell for more than a poorly bred pure - so just depends. 
Also depends on what you are aiming to do with the foal which will narrow what stallion you want - colour should be the last thing on your list when breeding!!

Of course crossing a friesian with other breeds is going to get something that isn't very friesian to look at!, you only get something that looks like a friesian if what you are crossing with has similar characteristics like for instance an andalusian, luso etc, it's only on the 2nd or 3rd generation crosses back to a friesian that the results will look like a friesian!!  The idea of crossing a friesian to something like a TB for example is similar to breeding an ID x - it's the bone, temperament and some of the conformation you are after, not something that looks like a friesian but a different colour!!!

Have you got a conformational shot of your mare? - as that will tell you what sort of direction to go in stallion wise.
Alot of people do cross them now to try and get rid of some of the genetic problems that affect the breed and also to increase stamina - that's why the arabo friesian came about as pure friesians weren't able to compete at top driving events as they lacked stamina so arab blood was put back, the warlander (andi x) are also becoming popular dressage horses to name 2 crossbreds that work well.  
We have crossed our stallion very successfully with cobs, TB's, Fells, Dales, ID x's, I'm dying to do an andi/luso x but haven't come across the right mare yet, so yes they do cross well but you need to be VERY selective to get the best chance of getting what you want!


----------



## wonder (9 December 2010)

We had 3 fresian mares come into our stallions this year we have warmbloods.  One went to our coloured and 2 to our black dutch stallion.  These people wanted to breed something to do dressage and jumping.  They did not want to breed pure fresians as they already lost a yearling to a Cardio Myopathy and the fresian gene pool is so small they were advised to look at something else apart from fresian I think it depends what you are looking to breed and what you want to do with it.


----------



## saz5083 (9 December 2010)

I would agree a friesian cross is a bit hit or miss, more so than any other cross Iv seen for some reason! I actually have one myself that I event and he is a great little horse, very brave, paces to die for, naturally up hill, jumps anything, but is also very hot headed and if you give him an inch he'll take a mile! He's also very much a one person horse. If he trusts you he will do anything for you. In saying that, I would have another one in a second, I just havent seen one I really like yet!


----------



## 3DE (9 December 2010)

Only another friesian...


----------



## hobo (9 December 2010)

A Holstein  er  we have 180 of them!! Sorry I had to say that.


----------



## Nakita (9 December 2010)

Thanks for your replies everyone 

wonder - that's the same reason I'm chosing to cross.

I'm not a fan of tb's in general despite having owned a TB x ID and I have yet to see a TB x Friesian I like so that's a no go for me.

I like this friesian cross:
http://www.mysticoakranch.com/ourstallions/lshcadenceincolor.html

If I did breed from her the foal would be for myself as a general all rounder.


----------



## UnaB (9 December 2010)

Nakita said:



			Thanks for your replies everyone 

wonder - that's the same reason I'm chosing to cross.

I'm not a fan of tb's in general despite having owned a TB x ID and I have yet to see a TB x Friesian I like so that's a no go for me.

I like this friesian cross:
http://www.mysticoakranch.com/ourstallions/lshcadenceincolor.html

If I did breed from her the foal would be for myself as a general all rounder.
		
Click to expand...

He is stunning!!  The problem with crossing two breeds is you have no idea what the end "product" will be, but who wouldnt love that guy!

Im with you on the TB crosses, i've seen a couple in america I really like but i think they are second generation crosses and looked very much like an adalusian, just a more refined friesian.  I personally think that the TB removes too much of the friesian traits and you can end up with a very plain horse that does just look like a tb x ID, which is fine, but if you're breeding from a friesian its probably not what you're aiming for lol.  

I've seen plenty of first gen crosses, like that stallion you posted, who have all the friesian characteristics, so its not true that you will automatically lose those.  But you do run the risk of it so best to use another breed you really love as well


----------



## Fahrenheit (9 December 2010)

I would use a Donkey... then I could get a Friesian with a nice Ass! 


No... not in the mood for my humour...

*trundles off*


----------



## Nakita (9 December 2010)

I know, it is a hit or a miss how the foal turns out but I find that quite exciting, as long as I managed to produce good conformation & a nice temprament I would appreciate it for what is was in the end I'm sure 
It may never happen, my girl is only a yearling at the moment, I plan to back her & enjoy her for a few a years, see how her conformation, ridden work etc is before I decide, but it's still nice to dream for now! Lol. On that subject what would you say was the ideal age for a mare to have her first foal? Obviously all mares are different but on average?

I like the look of the stallions at solaris sport horses & had looked into them for my previous mare. What are your thoughts on this stallion? Not necessarily what you think of him being crossed with a friesian but what you think of him as horse in general?
http://www.umenno.com/homozygous_tobiano_warmblood_stallion.shtml


----------



## eventer28 (9 December 2010)

I wouldn't breed from one. Really dont like them and have ridden many. Clumsy, numb, uncomfortable. Woiuldn't polute any gene pool with friesian blood.


----------



## Nakita (9 December 2010)

http://s1021.photobucket.com/albums/af336/NakitaOHare/

Here is a link to my photobucket, not the best photos as I put all my photos on facebook! The photos of me on a friesian is her mum! Photos go from day I viewed her, got her and up until summer and her first bath, hope you like


----------



## Blacklist (9 December 2010)

I've seen some very smart Thoroughbred X Friesian


----------



## UnaB (9 December 2010)

Nakita said:



			I know, it is a hit or a miss how the foal turns out but I find that quite exciting, as long as I managed to produce good conformation & a nice temprament I would appreciate it for what is was in the end I'm sure 
It may never happen, my girl is only a yearling at the moment, I plan to back her & enjoy her for a few a years, see how her conformation, ridden work etc is before I decide, but it's still nice to dream for now! Lol. On that subject what would you say was the ideal age for a mare to have her first foal? Obviously all mares are different but on average?

I like the look of the stallions at solaris sport horses & had looked into them for my previous mare. What are your thoughts on this stallion? Not necessarily what you think of him being crossed with a friesian but what you think of him as horse in general?
http://www.umenno.com/homozygous_tobiano_warmblood_stallion.shtml

Click to expand...

I had planned to put my mare in foal this year at 4, but I was made redundant so couldnt afford it.  Hoping to try in the spring - if i have a job!! 

He's a lovely looking stallion, got some stunning horses in his pedigree!  He's producing some nice foals, you need to have a look at those and see if thats the type you like, I always think that a stallion should be judged on his foals 

ETA:  They all seem to have the same strange neck attachment, so i wonder if thats something he has passed on.


----------



## imafluffybunny (9 December 2010)

A friend of mine has a fresian x trak who is now competing PSG. The stallion is known to be hot and this horse is not at all.

I think it depends on your mare, what are her good points and bad points, what are you trying to breed then look for the right stallion.


----------



## Bearskin (9 December 2010)

hobo said:



			A Holstein  er  we have 180 of them!! Sorry I had to say that.
		
Click to expand...

Damn, was going to suggest a Jersey or a Guernsey!   What about an Aberdeen Angus?

(more seriously, I would use a TB)


----------



## Alexart (10 December 2010)

I think your idea of waiting and seeing how she turns out is a good one, you'll get a far better idea when she's stopped growing of what will compliment her.  
As for what age for first foal - for a friesian I would never put one in any earlier than 4 to foal at 5, I know some people do it earlier, or try!, but it's not a good idea as they are still growing themselves.
But you'll need something compact, with a good backend, and a better shoulder that passes them on - no matter what breed you go for.  As for wether it looks like a friesian - can be very hit and miss if you use things like a warmblood/TB/Trak/appaloosa/morgan the vast majority don't look like a friesian as not really the aim, the odd fluke does! - but you can make an educated guess to give you a chance of getting what you want.
If it's the friesian look you really want but more refined you maybe better going for a halfbred or higher percentage friesian blood, like that warmblood x you picked out but more compact, there aren't any proven ones in the UK at the moment so you may have to look at the states or europe - I love the fact now you can pick a stallion anywhere in the world! - which can be very costly - especially on a maiden friesian, which as a breed can be a pain to get in foal to start with!  They have pretty low conception rates and odd sized follicles compared to other breeds so you need to make sure your AI vet knows the breed and start saving now!!!!!


----------



## QassiaDeTouzaine (10 December 2010)

I think, (depending on what you wanted it for) a TB or an ID would cross well


----------



## magic104 (10 December 2010)

eventer28 said:



			I wouldn't breed from one. Really dont like them and have ridden many. Clumsy, numb, uncomfortable. Woiuldn't polute any gene pool with friesian blood.
		
Click to expand...

Dont mince your words!!  Have to say, they are not on my top 10, but would not be quiet so rude about them.


----------



## Stelzar (11 December 2010)

I might be shot for this but I would breed... Fresian with a Trakehner.... 

Athletic, good sloping shoulders, short coupled, refined due to its TB ancestry but would be what you need to get solid colouring and scope. 

It would also be in keeping with the Fresians solid structure.  

Oooohhh Im excited can you do it now so I can see what it comes out like?


----------



## UnaB (11 December 2010)

Stelzar said:



			I might be shot for this but I would breed... Fresian with a Trakehner.... 

Athletic, good sloping shoulders, short coupled, refined due to its TB ancestry but would be what you need to get solid colouring and scope. 

It would also be in keeping with the Fresians solid structure.  

Oooohhh Im excited can you do it now so I can see what it comes out like? 

Click to expand...

I considered using a trakehner on my friesian (I was thinking Garuda K to be specific, I love him!!), may even do it in the future


----------



## holiday (11 December 2010)

A friend of mine has a Welsh D x Friesian, she is a really useful 14.2hh that has made a nice alround type.  She was actually bred to drive and her full brother competed in the single driving three day events very successfully.

Havent got any pictures of her to hand but there are a few on her page on our website but im sorry they could be better!!!
http://www.bathleyhillfarmlivery.com/pansie.htm


----------



## Stelzar (12 December 2010)

UnaB said:



			I considered using a trakehner on my friesian (I was thinking Garuda K to be specific, I love him!!), may even do it in the future 

Click to expand...

He's a beaut, his paces are light and free he moves effortlessly! Oh please do it so I can see what it turns out like x x


----------



## UnaB (13 December 2010)

Stelzar said:



			He's a beaut, his paces are light and free he moves effortlessly! Oh please do it so I can see what it turns out like x x
		
Click to expand...

lol!  We'll see what happens in the future


----------



## EAST KENT (13 December 2010)

eventer28 said:



			I wouldn't breed from one. Really dont like them and have ridden many. Clumsy, numb, uncomfortable. Woiuldn't polute any gene pool with friesian blood.
		
Click to expand...

Pointless,except at funerals.


----------

